# Stuff to do in NYC?



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey all,

I will be going to NYC this wed, thurs and possibly part of friday. I don't know if I will have much free time but if I do are there any good plant stores or other aquarium related things to do. Prefferably after 6pm and within a realative close distance. I will be on the upper west side of Manhattan. I have never been to the city so if that is to vague I appoligize I will try to say better where I will be tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Dave B (Feb 20, 2004)

Dennis, 
Unless I'm totally missing something there is not a whole lot of aquatic plant sights here in the city. New World Aquarium on East 38th street (bet 2nd & 3rd ave) sometimes has a nice selection of plants, but usually nothing too rare or exciting. It is close to Grand Central Station (42nd and Park ave), the Chrysler Building (42nd and Lex), and the Empire State Building (34th and 5th ave) so if your in that neighborhood you may want to take a look. I think they are open until at least 9 pm.
Hope you enjoy this great city.


----------



## whsoang (Mar 7, 2004)

Dennis - Hei. I second the New World Aquarium as Dave B mentioned. There is also Pacific Aquarium down around chinatown. Find ryuken168's post, I think he posted the address a while back. But honestly, these places in manhattan are really not that exciting to look foword to for freshwater plants.
If time is allowed, come to Rainbow Aquarium in Flushing, Queens. They are under the influence of Ken's and starting to bring decent freshwater plant speices into NYC.
On another thought, it's Thursday evening, it's all about the best happy hour drink specials and beautiful ladies around town. Maybe take a detour and hit the Village area or the Hell's Kitchen?

Enjoy this great city,
Scott


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks all,

I don't know if I will have time or not but I want to get around the city atleast a little. If there are no good plant things, ohwell:shrug) The address I will be at is 91st street and Central Park West (which I believe is also 6th ave or so?)

Thanks again,

Dennis


----------

